# keeping discus in lowtech community tank



## rusty1760 (Oct 4, 2011)

Discus are for the most part very timid and slow eaters, mine will take 30 min or so to slowly pick away at any food I put in the tank, with that in mind your other community fish cant be too aggressive or they will out compete the discus.


----------



## Paxx (Dec 17, 2012)

On the other hand some discus are pigs to the trough. Two taps on the hood cause mine to break out into a glorious rendition of _Food, Glorious Food!_ from the musical Oliver.

Discus are like that. Different.

My own Discus community tank includes the typical small Amazon tropicals (Neons, Cory cats, Octos, Bleeding Hearts, Serpas, etc.). Restricting other territorially aggressive Amazon cichlids from these types of tanks seem to be the norm. Ditto large Amazon cats. African/Far East species are mostly out because the ideal water conditions for most are vastly different than the soft water loving discus. Basically choose community fish that like the same water conditions (PH, KH, GH, Temp, etc.) and that won't pester the discus. 

Be aware that Discus love small fish. They love to eat 'em. Fatten those neons up before you introduce them and have plenty of plants so hiding is easier for the smaller fish.

Your frequent water changes that discus thrive under will be most appreciated by the rest of the tank community.


----------



## dkreef (Jan 9, 2005)

Is it true that choices of plants are limited since discus needs to kept at higher temp like above 82? 

Can u feed 4" size discus just once a day like the rest of the fish and still not get stunted growth?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Keeping discus in a low tech community tank is not at all difficult, if you get reasonably good-sized discus to begin with, carefully select their tankmates which are compatable, non-aggressive, slow-moving fish that can handle the higher discus temps, and don't grow too large. 
And you need to maintain a good tank cleansing routine, ensure you're maintaining good water quality and conditions and do large, frequent water changes.
Many plants can do well in the higher discus temps too - in the 82-83 F range.
I could name many varieties if you wish.

It might help you to have a read of my 'Beginner's Guide to Getting Started with Discus' - click on the first/only Sticky in the 'Fish' section here.

I've been keeping discus in planted, low-tech community tanks for years - have a look at a couple of my albums:

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/3RedSnakeSkins
http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Sept2011

I'd be glad to help you out in any way I can - don't hesitate to PM me if you have any questions.
Best of luck to you,
Paul


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

P.S. And you need to make sure you have a large enough tank to handle the bio-load of your combined group of fish.
And yes, 4" discus are the size you should be planning on - and you can feed them only once a day without running much risk of stunting them.
Hope this helps.


----------



## dkreef (Jan 9, 2005)

I have 265 gal tank. Plan to keep cardinals. Rimmynose. And maybe 10-15 discus. 
It will be heavily planted. 200plus pieces in day 1. But i hate doing water changes. More once a month (maybe once every 2 weeks) wc guy. Thats my concern.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Unfortunately dkreef, one wc every 2 weeks will not likely cut it, and once a month will certainly not do. It will make it very difficult to maintain the needed water quality and conditions for discus, in addition to raising nitrates to an uncomfortable level for successful discus-keeping.
Using a python for more frequent wcs will not be troublesome or time-consuming, and you could get by with say 2, or 3 reasonably large, say 25-30%, wcs a week if your bio-load is not borderline high.


----------



## Paxx (Dec 17, 2012)

dkreef said:


> I have 265 gal tank. Plan to keep cardinals. Rimmynose. And maybe 10-15 discus.
> It will be heavily planted. 200plus pieces in day 1. But i hate doing water changes. More once a month (maybe once every 2 weeks) wc guy. Thats my concern.


With that many Discus you will need to water change as advised above. 

Discus are slimy. 
Among other features 

P.S - For water changes a decent water pump (with a reasonable head rating for your setup), a mixing/reservoir bin (if you are using RO/DI/or otherwise prepared water) large enough for your water changes and some long 1/2" or 3/4" tubing (long enough to reach a drain and reach from the water change bin to the tank) - all help with semi-automating the water change process for larger tanks.

Simply gravity drain or pump the water out of the tank, and refill (pump) from your water change reservoir.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

just get adult discus, make sure u get them from a good reliable source that sells healthy one..thats the key. u can feed adults 1-3 times a day. if u have some bomb ass filtration u dont need to do waterchange often. when i kept my discus i would do waterchange once every 7-10 days. but thats cuz i feed my discus a lot haha. discus are easy. just make sure u get healthy ones to start with and ur already a big step ahead. depending on the temp u want them in. certain plants are limited. but healthy discus do NOT need that high temp. 80-82 is perfect in my opinion. if its gonna be planted. its wise to get adults and not juvies. and whats so hard about waterchange. just use a hose to suck out water...and turn the hose back on and let the water back in. waterchange takes only a few mins of my time. while the rest is just chilling and waiting for it to fill the tank


----------



## extrame (May 17, 2011)

Hi discuspaul,
Pls list plants we can use in a discus tank? Can we use soil + gravel for cap?

Thanks,


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, you can use soil and a gravel cap, but it's far from ideal for keeping discus because it's quite difficult to maintain an above average tank cleansing routine, and to maintain the high quality water conditions that discus need - particularly if you're new to keeping discus. Most experienced discus-keepers would recommend a barebottom tank for discus newbies to get started, or if you want a planted tank - keep it simple & go with pool filter sand, and use root tab ferts in a low-tech environment, as I do.

Among others, plants that do well in that type of situation, and at the higher discus temps, are Jumbo Vals or Grasses, all types of Echinodorus (amazon swords), Anubias, Java Ferns, Hygrophilas, Crypts, Rotalas, Bacopas, Ludwigias, Lotuses (nymphaea), Crinums, Sags, &bsome others.
Hope this helps.


----------



## GlennR (Nov 6, 2009)

The key thing I learned from keeping Discus is they do best in groups of 5 or more. It seems that there's often a runt, and the rest always stay strong & healthy. So the goal is to keep your eye on the runt and make sure he's keeping up, and not getting to weak & sad looking. 

Everyone says don't get juvies, but I'd rather get a nice group of 2.5" siblings an watch them grow. If you begin with a largish group you can remove a bully and/or a really weak runt and still have a nice size healthy group.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

dkreef said:


> I have 265 gal tank. Plan to keep cardinals. Rimmynose. And maybe 10-15 discus.
> It will be heavily planted. 200plus pieces in day 1. But i hate doing water changes. More once a month (maybe once every 2 weeks) wc guy. Thats my concern.


discus not for you.. get Africans..


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Keeping advanced level fish is really not that complicated or difficult. Discus and (in my case) altum angels simply require frequent water changes. This is the primary difference between advanced fishkeeping (should be called "waterkeeping") and easier species. It requires an attitude adjustment, the idea that you are willing to do what is necessary to keep this species in health. I drive to my office twice a week to change 50 gallons and I do it with pride because I enjoy those fish that much. There is plenty of other tank maintenance you can do while the water goes out and in, so it is not like you are watching paint dry. The real problem is vacations.

You either embrace what is required or go with another species.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

A Reef Genesis Automatic Waterchange system might be something to look into, could be worth it for a tank that size and the amount of water being changed.


----------



## Biomarine2000 (Apr 9, 2013)

I just bought a 55 gallon bowfront tank yesterday that I want to put discuss in with plants. This is some good reading. Thanks for the information guys. Without thread hijacking, could someone suggest an led lighting system for me that will go with my discuss? Feel free to pm me. Thanks


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Would like to help, but I'm not familiar with LED lighting.
However, the important thing is to keep it simple and low-tech if you're just starting out with discus, and since they don't need strong light, and neither do the hardy plants you'll want to work with in a low-tech planted discus tank, then just get yourself a reasonably watted LED set-up that will fit nicely for the size of your 55 gal tank, and light up your 'beauties' adequately.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

Biomarine2000 said:


> I just bought a 55 gallon bowfront tank yesterday that I want to put discuss in with plants. This is some good reading. Thanks for the information guys. Without thread hijacking, could someone suggest an led lighting system for me that will go with my discuss? Feel free to pm me. Thanks


buildmyled.com

he is in Austin, and has been testing LED for Discus tanks


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Warlock said:


> buildmyled.com
> 
> he is in Austin, and has been testing LED for Discus tanks


 
That's real helpful, Skip - I'll have to check that out.
I've never read or heard of anyone talking about using LED lights for discus tanks. Sounds good.


----------



## Biomarine2000 (Apr 9, 2013)

Warlock said:


> buildmyled.com
> 
> he is in Austin, and has been testing LED for Discus tanks


That's a great site thank you. I'm going to give them a call tomorrow. I'll be sure to post some pics if I get one.


----------



## Biomarine2000 (Apr 9, 2013)

discuspaul said:


> Would like to help, but I'm not familiar with LED lighting.
> However, the important thing is to keep it simple and low-tech if you're just starting out with discus, and since they don't need strong light, and neither do the hardy plants you'll want to work with in a low-tech planted discus tank, then just get yourself a reasonably watted LED set-up that will fit nicely for the size of your 55 gal tank, and light up your 'beauties' adequately.


Is there a t5 ho setup you would recommend? The tank came with a t5 light strip. Will it be enough to light some hardy plants?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

You have a 55 gal tank which came a T5 light strip - Is it T5 NO or T5 HO, how many bulbs, and what's the wattage of the bulb(s) ?


----------



## Biomarine2000 (Apr 9, 2013)

I just got this setup for 140 from a local pet shop. Aquatic Life Light T5 HO 4-Lamp 4-Lunar Aquarium Light, 36-Inch http://amzn.com/B001V95TGY


----------



## dkreef (Jan 9, 2005)

Can someone explain the difference in caring for wild vs tank bred discus? I know the color is different but what about caring?

I also see ones from asia like thailand and singapore and some are hormoned and some are not. Whats difference and pros and cons?


----------



## Paxx (Dec 17, 2012)

Generally speaking, wild discus properly captured and transported are no more difficult than tank bred IF the water conditions match what they are used too (soft, tannic water with a low TDS count). Wild discus may be preferred by breeders because a broad gene pool is a good thing among other things.

Tank bred Discus generally are adapted to the water conditions the breeder provides. These water conditions may (or may not) match or be "close enough" to a wide variety of local water supplies. This doesn't so much mean that tank bred Discus are hardier but they may certainly be adapted to a more reasonably obtainable water condition (RO/DI etc.).

Know your breeders. Good ones cull the herd well, other can let deformities or other problems slip by.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Biomarine2000 said:


> I just got this setup for 140 from a local pet shop. Aquatic Life Light T5 HO 4-Lamp 4-Lunar Aquarium Light, 36-Inch http://amzn.com/B001V95TGY


That sounds like a good lighting set-up for your tank. If the price is right for you, go for it.



dkreef said:


> Can someone explain the difference in caring for wild vs tank bred discus? I know the color is different but what about caring?
> 
> I also see ones from asia like thailand and singapore and some are hormoned and some are not. Whats difference and pros and cons?


That is a rather difficult question to answer.

Caring for wilds, at least initially, may prove to be somewhat more problematic than caring for domestic farm-bred fish, and dependent on the supplier, what species of wilds, and their size. 

Wild discus may or may not have been properly de-wormed, for example, and may carry some pathogens that farm-bred fish would not normally carry, so a bit of a risk there. And they are more disposed to rely upon, as was pointed out in a recent post above, different water quality and conditions than domestics can, and do, readily adopt to.

Overall, I believe it's quite a bit safer to work with domestics, as opposed to wilds, for many & varied reasons. Doesn't mean one shouldn't try it - just expect the potential for a touch more difficulty keeping wilds.

As for farm-bred & raised fish, Malaysia, and Singapore to a lesser extent, are reputed to produce excellent quality fish, whereas Thailand, whether deserved or not, seems to have a current rep for supplying less than top-quality fish, with some breeders being said to use hormones to enhance coloration, etc. - not a desirable practice.


----------



## dkreef (Jan 9, 2005)

is there a big danger in runing co2 with discus?
can co2 overdose really happen quite often?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

There is very little risk if one is familiar both with using pressurized CO2 properly, and keeping discus.
If one is new to discus, and does not carefully utilize and control the CO2, there is risk to the discus by way of larger, rapid swings in pH that could occur from the CO2 use, more so than the danger of CO2 overdose per se.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a pair of discus in my 55g planted tank my turquoise seems to be abusing my sunrise discus he hides a lot should I get more discus and if so how many?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

du3ce said:


> I have a pair of discus in my 55g planted tank my turquoise seems to be abusing my sunrise discus he hides a lot should I get more discus and if so how many?


Unless you get a proven mated pair, keeping 2, 3, or 4 discus is not a good idea - generally results in unwelcome, often serious, pecking order/aggression issues, like you seem to have.
You should get 3 more (or 4 max.) discus to dissipate the aggression, but only if you have no other tankmates in that 55 gal., or just a few - otherwise you may need to reduce the number of tankmates in order to maintain a reasonable bio-load.


----------



## GlennR (Nov 6, 2009)

5 is the normally recommended minimum. Most folks say a 55 is good for 5 or 6. Of course 6 is a lot more of a bio load than 5, so you would really have to be diligent about keeping up with the water quality.

A lot of people use a sump filter, which increases the water volume.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a odysea cfs500 canister filter and a penguin 300 hob. I have 12 cardinals and 8 pencil fish and 4 rainbows i might trade the rainbows and pencil fish for more discus


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

du3ce said:


> I have a odysea cfs500 canister filter and a penguin 300 hob. I have 12 cardinals and 8 pencil fish and 4 rainbows i might trade the rainbows and pencil fish for more discus


That's a very good plan if you intend to get 3 or 4 more discus. Do that.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

the hard part is getting them out the tank lol


----------



## dkreef (Jan 9, 2005)

im going discus!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

dkreef said:


> im going discus!


Good for you. And if you need any help or further info, you know I'd be happy to help out in any way I can. Don't hesitate to call on me if needed.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

Im worried about my sunrise discus hes been hiding in the same spot not eating not doing anything. Im gonna trade everything in my tank to the lfs tommorow for 4 more discus


----------



## dkreef (Jan 9, 2005)

Well first i need to cycle the add smaller fish. Then discus time!


----------



## dkreef (Jan 9, 2005)

discuspaul said:


> Good for you. And if you need any help or further info, you know I'd be happy to help out in any way I can. Don't hesitate to call on me if needed.


Thanks paul. I will for sure ask u lots of questions.


----------

